# Topics > Space >  Int-Ball, space camera robot, Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency

----------


## Airicist

Article "BB-8 Flies? Adorable Japanese Drone Ball Tours Space Station"

by Elizabeth Howell
July 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Int-Ball: The cute floating Japanese camera on the ISS

Published on Jul 28, 2017




> JAXA, Japan’s space agency, has sent a new robot to the International Space Station called Int-Ball. It's a floating ball-shaped camera robot, controlled by a team on Earth using a series of propellers.

----------


## Airicist

Int-Ball Letter Vol. 6: Secret of Int-Ball’s round body

Published on Oct 16, 2017




> JAXA has disclosed “Int-Ball Letter” Vol. 6 in which the latest video of the Kibo’s internal drone on the International Space Station (ISS) is presented. 
> 
> This time, we will introduce why Int-Ball is completely round-shaped.
> To realize a smooth sphere with an intricate structure inside, we apply advanced technology to Int-Ball’s interior frames and exterior created by a 3D printer for surface treatment and processing.
> 
> We will also present you the latest video of the Int-Ball under initial checkout.

----------

